# طليقة القرضاوي الجزائرية تقاضيه امام المحاكم القطرية



## thunder (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*طليقة القرضاوي الجزائرية تقاضيه امام المحاكم القطرية 

 تركني لا معلقة و لا مطلقة









تناولت صحيفة الحياة الصادرة من لندن قضية الأزمة الزوجية للداعية الإسلامي، يوسف القرضاوي، تحت عنوان: "الزوجة الجزائرية للقرضاوي تروي قصة 'العشاء الأخير' للشيخ في بيتها!

وقالت الصحيفة: "ظن الكثيرون أن الأكاديمية الجزائرية الدكتورة أسماء بن قادة، التي جمعتها سنوات زواج بالداعية الشيخ الدكتور يوسف القرضاوي، ألقت بكل ما في جعبتها، حين تحدثت عن حياتها مع الفقيه المثير للجدل، لكنها وفقاً لما علمت الحياة، من مصادر لم تكتب سوى السطر الأول في الأزمة.

وأوكلت بن قادة، بعد أن تقدم زوجها القرضاوي إلى محكمة الأحوال الشخصية في الدوحة بدعوى إثبات طلاق ضدها، للمحامي القطري الدكتور نجيب النعيمي قضيتها، وقالت رداً على سؤال للحياة: "نعم. الشيخ رفع دعوى لإثبات طلاقه، وأنا من جانبي وكلت محامياً للمرافعة في القضية، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يسعى فيها القرضاوي إلى إحداث الطلاق.

وما يزيد استياء الدكتورة أسماء أكثر، كما تقول المصادر، أن «الشيخ قضى ليلة معها في تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 2008، وتبين لها لاحقاً أنه أراد تلك الليلة أن تكون آخر عهده بزوجته، أي أنه كان ينوي الطلاق، ما تسبب لأسماء في وجع وألم كبير.. خصوصاً أن الشيخ «ترك السيدة معلقة من دون حقوق، وأقفل كل وسائل الاتصال به، وترك زوجته وحيدة في الدوحة بعيداً عن عائلتها وأهلها عامين كاملين من دون حقوق.

وطن نيوز   







متحدثة لاحد الصحافيين الجزائريين*           15/ 12/ 2010


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ضغوط مكثفة على القرضاوي لحذف جزء يتضمن ارتباطه بجزائرية من مذكراته

قالت الدكتورة أسماء بن قادة  ،طليقة الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي : " إن الشيخ تعرض لضغوط رهيبة من طرف أولاده وحلفائهم في مصر، بسبب إدراج اسمي في مذكراته ،على الرغم من أن الأجزاء الأولى من المذكرات ذكر فيها الشيخ زواجه الأول بالتفاصيل المملة، كما تحدث عن كل أبنائه، ولكن يبدو أن المقصود من تلك الضغوط هو عدم توثيق القصة بحيث لا يسجل التاريخ أنه تزوج مرة ثانية ومن سيدة جزائرية ومن منطلق حبّ كبير وإعجاب شديد واستاءوا لأنه ذكر رفض والدي لطلبه عدة مرات..الخ، وعنائه الطويل من أجل تحقيق الزواج بدءاً من مجيئه للإقامة في الجزائر".
 واضافت :” كان ينبغي أن يترك الزواج ليختفي من نفسه بعد غيابه عن الحياة مادام لم يتم توثيقه في المذكرات، ولكن الله قدر أمرا آخر بعيدا عن محاولتهم تكريس نوع من الزواج السري فعليا بعد أن فشلت محاولات التفريق بسبب تضحيات كبرى قدمتها في كل مراحل هذا الزواج لهدف واحد فقط يتمثل في تفادي ما يمكن أن يؤدي إليه إطلاع الناس على ما كان يجري من تجاوزات وما يمكن أن تتسبب فيه من صدمة للكثيرين، باعتبار أن الشيخ شخصية عامة ورمز، فكل الذي كان يحدث كان غريبا عن تعاليم الإسلام وأحكامه، بل إني لا أبالغ إذا قلت لك بأني وأسرتي لازلنا إلى حد الآن في حالة ذهول شديد واستغراب من كل الذي يحدث.
وأشارت طليقة القرضاوى ، التى تصغره بأكثر من 40 عاما ، خلال حوار صحفي للشروق الجزائرية ، إلى أن الشيخ واجه ضغوطا كبيرة قبل كتابته للمذكرات، إذ طلب منه أولاده بالتحديد، كما أخبرني يومها، الاكتفاء بالأجزاء الثلاثة، وعدم كتابة الجزء الرابع، لأن فيه قصة الزواج، ولكنه أصرّ على الكتابة، وفعلا كتبها ونشرت في جريدة “الوطن” القطرية   في رمضان (أكتوبر 2008) وأصبحت معروفة بالحلقة الثالثة والثلاثين من المذكرات وقد تداولتها عشرات الجرائد ومئات المواقع الالكترونية..الخ، فالناس يحبّون دائما الاطلاع على الجانب الإنساني في حياة الشخصيات المعروفة.
وقالت : " إن الضغوط بدأت منذ أول أيام الزواج، حيث تعرّض هذا الارتباط لهزات وأزمات كثيرة، كنت دائما ضحيتها الأولى وكبش فدائها في الأخير، من بيروت والأردن التي عشت في بداية إقامتي فيها أصعب أيام حياتي على الإطلاق بسبب ما حصل وكان ذلك في أفريل عام 1997، إلى أبو ظبي ثم إلى الدوحة، فوجئت بحياة مليئة بالتناقض والمتاعب، وهنا كانت الصدمة بين ما كان متوقعا وما بات واقعا أقاومه بتحكيم المرجعية الإسلامية، في حين يستسلم الطرف الآخر مراعاة لمصالح دنيوية تتناقض مع الحدود التي وضعها الإسلام. أما في الدوحة التي هي المستقر لجميع الأطراف، فإن المذكرات كانت قد سبقتها الكثير من المواقف التي يذهل لها عقل الانسان، بعضها خاص بالميراث وأبسط الحقوق وبعضها خاص بظهوري، حيث إنه وكلما ظهرت في الإعلام كان يواجه الضغوط بل المقاطعة من طرف أولاده، ولقد قاطعه ابنه لمدة تزيد عن عشر سنوات بسبب هذا الزواج، كما قال لي وكما هو معروف عند جميع الناس، والمشكلة أنه لم يكن حاسما في مواقفه، وإذا ما قرر الحسم يوما يكون ضدي، من منطلق أنه يرتكب أهون الشرّين وأخف الضررين، وكل ذلك بعيدا عن متطلبات الشرع."
وأضافت:” أذكر مرة كنت متوجهة إلى باريس تلبية لدعوة من “اليونيسكو” للمشاركة في إحدى الندوات، فنشرت جريدة “الراية” خبرا حول مشاركتي مرفقا بصورتي، وهنا قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد من طرف أولاده (لماذا يكتبون حرم القرضاوي؟!)، وفي مرة أخرى اتصل بي ابنه وطلب مني عدم ذكر إسمي كمنتجة لبرنامج للنساء فقط في قناة الجزيرة في نهاية الحلقة وكذلك في مؤتمر التلاميذ والأصحاب عام 2007، عندما ظهرت كلمتي على الجزيرة قاطعوه لفترة وهو في القاهرة، إن هذه الأشياء كانت تحاصرني وتخنقني، ولا أجد موقفا حاسما ينهي محاولات تجاوز الخطوط هذه، وذلك فضلا عن أمور أخرى ترتبط بكياني الاجتماعي كزوجة وبالعدل! ولقد وصلت الأمور أحيانا إلى ماهو أخطر متمثلا في التهديد المباشر"!  
وأكدت أن الشيخ لن يقوم بحذف الجزء بارتباطه بي من مذكراته لأن الكبار لا يفعلون ذلك، ثم إن ستالين لما حذف جزءا من مذكرات لينين، انتشر الجزء المحذوف أكثر مما انتشر الكتاب، ثم إن المذكرات وكما كتبها موجودة في كل مكان، وما كتب في المذكرات هو روح الحقيقة فقط، التجربة أثرى بكثير مما كتب، وهي موثقة خطا وصورة في أرشيف لا حدود له من الرسائل والقصائد والوثائق الرسمية وغير الرسمية! ثم تمثل العواطف الإنسانية مشكلة في بيئة تعكس معاني الارتقاء الحضاري والإنساني، إلا إذا كانت الزواج يقوم على خلفية جسدية حسية بحتة فذلك أمر آخر نرفضه أنا وعائلتي، وسنطالب بحذف كل شيء يخصنا كاسم وأسرة من المذكرات في الكتاب، لأن في ذلك الوقت لا مجال لاقتران الإسمين مع بعضهما مهما كان، وحينها سيكتمل الإدراك عندي ولو في وقت متأخر بأن والدي قد قرأ الأمور على حقيقتها وكان محقا تماما في رفضه لهذا الزواج، لاسيما وأنها ـ أي المذكرات ـ كانت السبب المباشر إلى جانب الميراث في تفجير كل التراكمات ووضح بما لا يجعل مجالا للشك، الأسباب الحقيقية لما يحصل حاليا، وأي تغيير فيها ولو بحرف واحد صياغة ومضمونا تكون أسبابه واضحة تماما، فضلا على أن تاريخ تسلسل الأحداث وحده كاف لتفسير ما كان يجري منذ سنتين إلى حد اليوم! وكل ذلك سيفقد المذكرات جميعها مصداقيتها!
واختتمت حديثها بالقول أنها تعرضت لهجمة شرسة من الإعلام المصري وكان الغرض منها تعبئة الشيخ وبرمجته بما يؤدي به إلى الطلاق، لقد كانت هناك غرفة عمليات بين مقربيه وحلفائهم، ولقد استخدموا في حملتهم تلك كل الوسائل اللاأخلاقية والدنيئة من شتائم وأكاذيب وتهديدات، تثير التقزز والغثيان وكانت الرسائل الالكترونية تصل إلى الزملاء في موقع الجزيرة وإسلام أون لاين بشكل صبياني وأحمق، وكان الهدف من إرسالها بكل غباء إلى الجزيرة هو التدمير النفسي والمهني، وقد غاب عن أذهان هؤلاء السذج، أن حركاتهم كانت أشبه بالألعاب النارية للصبيان، وعلى العموم كل ذلك كان محاولة لتعبئته والضغط عليه بشدة من أجل الوصول به إلى الطلاق وأدق تفاصيل ذلك يعرفها كلانا، وهي ليست أول مرة، لقد جرى مثل ذلك عام 1997 في الأردن وأمور أخرى تشيب لها الولدان! وإخوان الأردن شاهدون على كل الذي كان يجري في تلك المرحلة، بل هناك جرائد نشرت بعض الذي كان يجري في ماي وجوان 1997، من بينها جريدة الأهرام المصرية التي لازلت أحتفظ بنسخة مما جاء فيها.    
ومن الجدير ذكره أن الدكتورة أسماء بن قادة هي كريمة عالم الرياضيات الجزائري محمد بن قادة أول من أسس المدرسة الجزائرية في الرياضيات وهو المعروف بأبو الرياضيات في الجزائر،كما صاغ مناهج تدريسها، وكون الأساتذة والمفتشين، وألف معجم للرياضيات وأسس مجلة الخوارزمي في الرياضيات باللغتين العربية والفرنسية وألف في الإنشاءات الهندسية وابستمولوجيا العلوم، وأشرف على تكوين المشاركين في مسابقات الأولمبياد العالمية للرياضيات.


----------



## fauzi (15 ديسمبر 2010)

مواقع جزائرية تهاجم القرضاوي عقب أنباء عن تطليقه زوجته






الجزائر- آفاق - خاص

تداولت أغلب المواقع الجزائرية بلغتيها العربية و الفرنسية خبر تطليق الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي لزوجته الجزائرية أثناء آدائه مناسك الحج، وإن لم يتأكد الخبر بشكل قاطع إلا أن أغلب المواقع تشن منذ الصباح حملة على الشيخ السلفي الذي اتهمه موقع "الجزائر" الفرانكفوني بأنه "غريب الأطوار" و"ليس محل ثقة".

وأضاف الموقع الذي يصدر من فرنسا أن المذكرات التي كتبها القرضاوي وخصص لها فصلا لكتابة مشاعره لزوجته الصبية معتقدا أن فقط المواقع الإسلامية التابعة له هي التي سوف تصفق لتلك المشاعر، لتفاجأ أن مواقع كثيرة كتبت عن الموضوع، مع أن الحب و العشق ليس حراما، يضيف الموقع، بل الحب هو أجمل المشاعر الإنسانية على الإطلاق، إنما القرضاوي وأمثاله هم الذين حللوه لأنفسهم ليعشقوا النساء و يعجبوا بهن ويكتبوا فيهن قصائد عشق وغزل ويحرّموا ذلك على الشباب المحروم الذي يعتبرونه على ضلالة كبيرة إن هو أحب فتاة و أعجب بها و عزمها على فنجان شاي في صالة الشاي للتعارف قبل الزواج.
ويتابع الموقع: "القرضاوي و أمثاله حرموا ذلك لأن صالة الشاي تعني الاختلاط مع أنها مكان عام، بينما مذكرات القرضاوي تتكلم عن رسائل و مكالمات و مواعيد "مشروعة" لأن صاحبها رجل دين لا يمكنه أن يدخل النار بينما الشاب الذي يحب فتاة في مثل سنة سيدخل النار إن باح لها بحبه في الهاتف"!
من جهتها تساءلت صحيفة "لوريون" : هل صحيح أن ما كانت تتداوله بعض الأوساط سرا بأن زوجة القرضاوي "أسماء" كانت مختلفة مع شيخها بخصوص الحملة التي شنها ضد الشيعة؟ فهي من آل البيت حتى لو كانت سنية المذهب"، على حد تعبير الصحيفة.
وتواصل "لوريون" :لا شك أن من يعرف (أسماء) يفهم أنه يمكنها أن تكون كل شيء ما عدا زوجة سلفية بالمعنى السلبي، فهي نشيطة و طموحة جدا، لا تمكث في البيت لتنجب الأطفال مثل الأرانب، بل تشتغل (و لديها ماجستير في الكيمياء) وقد تقلدت مناصب كثيرة منها مجلس أمناء النساء المسلمات و مجلس أمناء الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، قبل أن تصبح منتجة برامج في قناة الجزيرة التي يملك القرضاوي أسهما فيها، بل وساهمت في فتح الباب للعمالة الجزائرية من النساء في القناة و ذا نشاط غالبا ما يغضب السلفيين الذين ينظرون إلى المرأة كمتعة من متع الدنيا لا أكثر!
و اختتمت الصحيفة مقالها المطول هذا اليوم بالقول إن السيدة أسماء كانت قد صرحت لصحيفة الخبر اليومية بالحرف الواحد قائلة "أنا أعيش مع الشيخ (82 سنة) نفس الأهداف ونتقاسم الواجبات ونعيش استراتيجيتنا معا ونعمل على تحقيقها"، فهل أغضب القرضاوي ( تقول الصحيفة) أن تصبح امرأة ندا له قادرة أن تعمل بعيدا عن وصايته بالخصوص و أن الأخبار السرية التي وردت تقول إن أسماء كانت بصدد إنشاء مركز في الجزائر لضم الطاقات النسوية وفتح مجال العمل في وجههن في مجالات كثيرة تقول الصحيفة التي شبهت القرضاوي بأمنا الغولة.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

واه فضيحتاه


----------

